# Lifetimed Series 2 Dual Tuner with WORKING SPARE PARTS UNIT, cords & remote for sale!



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

The setup is sold!


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

(i never saw that is was for sale, so didn't see the earlier posts that you have deleted the info from)


----------

